# a couple of sentences in spanish



## edhellos

Hi, I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post in Spanish, but I'd like to translate these sentences to catalan:


_He venido a pedirte disculpas. El otro día no te he entendido porque no hablo bien catalán. Pero quiero que sepas que yo también te amo._


If that's not okay, I can post it in English...


----------



## betulina

edhellos said:


> _He venido a pedirte disculpas. El otro día no te he entendido porque no hablo bien catalán. Pero quiero que sepas que yo también te amo._



Hola, Edhellos, bienvenido/a! 

Por supuesto que puedes escribir en castellano, todas las lenguas son bienvenidas (aunque no todas las conocemos!). Lo que no está permitido es pedir traducciones del inglés al castellano, por ejemplo, porque nada tiene que ver el catalán, pero este no es tu caso. 

Tu frase en catalán sería:

"He vingut per demanar-te perdó. L'altre dia no et vaig entendre perquè no parlo bé el català. Però vull que sàpigues que jo també t'estimo."

Hasta otra!


----------



## edhellos

Muchas gracias, de la que me has salvado! 

Y no habia entendido nada de las reglas en ingles, gracias por aclararmelas


----------



## betulina

edhellos said:


> Muchas gracias, de la que me has salvado!
> 
> Y no habia entendido nada de las reglas en ingles, gracias por aclararmelas



De nada! Bueno, lo de las reglas, me refería a las del foro de catalán, eh? Cada foro tiene sus lenguas propias, pero, a excepción de los que son monolingües o específicamente bilingües, en todos se aceptan las lenguas que entiendan los habituales de ese foro. Eso sí, las preguntas tienen que tratar sobre la lengua o lenguas del foro en cuestión.

Aquí tienes las reglas generales. 

Saludos y hasta la próxima!


----------



## panjabigator

Hola Betulina!

He notado alunas diferencias entre la traducción que tu aportaste.    


> _He venido a pedirte disculpas. El otro día no te he entendido porque no hablo bien catalán. Pero quiero que sepas que yo también te amo._





> "He vingut per demanar-te perdó. L'altre dia no et vaig entendre perquè no parlo bé el català. Però vull que sàpigues que jo també t'estimo."



En la primera (que es la de castellano), hay la preposición _a_ pero en la de catalán usas _per.  _?Qu_é_ es la razón de usar una sobre otra?

también, el uso el pasado de perfecto en el sintagma "te he entendido" pero tu has usado el pasat de perifrastic (creo).  ?Porqué lo cambiaste?  Es que te pareces mejor de esta manera o que en catalán se parece mejor?

Gracias


----------



## Sturm.VX

La veritat és que "te he entendido" no és correcte en aquest cas; si parles de "el otro dia" has de dir "no te entendí", "no te he entendido" seria en un passat immediat, com si t'estigués parlant i li dius que no l'has entés. 
En el canvi de la preposició "a" per la "per", jo crec que també seria correcte "he vingut a demanar-te perdó".


----------



## betulina

Hola, Panja!

Sí, estoy de acuerdo con Sturm.VX. Para mí también tendría que ser "te entendí" en vez de "te he entendido" porque se trata de "el otro día". Y creo que también sería correcto decir "he vingut a", pero no lo sé seguro. Yo digo "venir per", que seguro que es de causa.

Salut!


----------



## panjabigator

Gràcies Storm i Betulina!  Estic d'acord amb vosaltres, que si uses el passat perfecte, significa que és una acció va acabar de succeir.

Salut!


----------

